# 5150 boards



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Does anyone ride 5150 boards? and are they good for a newbie like me, im 5"10, 210 pounds, and a size 12 boot, right now im looking at the path (the one with the army's new BDU camo) and do i need a wide board, and what length would you guys reccomend?, again im a newb at this and i got a bunch of friends that do it and want me to start, so any help would be good, thanks guys.


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

I say yes you need a wide board and a length of at least 160.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

What can you do on a board? 5150 is great if you get out once a year, but anymore, and it's not worth it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

what can i do? well idk, i almost own at anything i do, im nasty at quads and mountain biking, but this is completely different, ive never been on a snowboard..in my life i never have, but yeah about getting out on a board thats what one of my friend says, he says he wouldn't try anything hardcore with this board, and i told him that this would be kind of a test..like a trial run just to get the feel of it, if i like it i'll probably get a ride or nitro, or something similar and start going to mountains...the reason why im looking up this board is because i can get lamar bindings, head boots and the board for about 320 total and my buds say that thats not a bad deal so i figured i'd come here lol. thanks


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

I gots a Nitro


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Well...can you turn and stuff? Or have you never tried snowboarding before? I'd rent the first few times you get out, then decide from there what you do like and what you don't like. It's a bit of a waste of money to buy an absolute beginners set up to use it a few times and either a) have to upgrade, or b) sell because you don't like it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

lol, i am a total newb at this, but i think i would really like it, with me i have never even been on a snowmboard, ever, so idk, and where would i rent a board? at a mountain right?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

5150 is ok, you can more than likely get something that will give you more bang for your buck. And you go cheap on the boots. pretty much you can do alot better for the money you are looking to spend.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

can i recommend sierrasnowboard.com? wow seriously. i have
not found a better place to buy gear. free shipping + 
crazy low prises= save on alot of money. they got boards that
retail for 230-300 down to $99 now(ride cue, burton LTR, burton cruiser)
they got burton mission bindings for $80(WHAT?) burton freestyle boots,
(although highly recommended you buy from a store, or atleast try on
in a store) for $30!! they got helmets, jackets, pants, boardbags.
everything. i know i sound like im advertising for them but
they are just awesome. and they got some burton mitts for $12.
no im not kidding, i love them.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Rent for sure, a couple times. Rent a wide board, rent a standard width board, and try some different sets of boots, then you'll be better armed to get what you actually want when you buy. My first board was an M3 Discord 161.5, probably a little big for me, but it sure taught me how to ride. Knowing what I know now (Only 3 seasons more)the Discord seems to fall into the intermediate category for snowboards, not as forgiving as a full out beginner board but it won't beat you up to bad if you are inexperienced.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I started snowboarding two weeks ago. For a starter set I bought 5150 boots, bindings and snowboard. It was a package deal at a sports store that ran me about 300 dollars for the set up. 

First question you should ask yourself is, do you plan on buying a season pass for a lift ticket? If the answer is no you won't buy a seasaon pass because you plan on going boarding pretty infrequently. Then 5150 products are a decent entry level set of gear for your first season of snowboarding. It's relatively cheap and gets the job done. However if the answer is yes you'll be buying a season pass because you plan to go boarding often then skip the 5150. It's a waste of time and money. 

I bought a 5150 set up then went boarding a few times buying daily lift tickets. By the second week, I bought a season pass to make it cheaper since this was something I could see doing 4+ days a week. By the end of the two weeks, I've gone out 6-7 times, already planned a trip out to Breckenridge for the end of the month and completely hate the entire 5150 set up I bought. The bindings by the way are well on their way to being trashed. I'll be buying another set before I head out to Breck since the pair I have won't last that long. The boots I can live with for the season, but I'll be ditching everything else asap.

Otherwise, I'd also recommend renting first to see if this is something you'll like. I used to aggressively skate and skateboard, so I should've have known better. This is what I get for making all these choices hung over on a Sunday morning.


----------



## PowderJack50 (12 mo ago)

Guest said:


> Does anyone ride 5150 boards? and are they good for a newbie like me, im 5"10, 210 pounds, and a size 12 boot, right now im looking at the path (the one with the army's new BDU camo) and do i need a wide board, and what length would you guys reccomend?, again im a newb at this and i got a bunch of friends that do it and want me to start, so any help would be good, thanks guys.


I ride an older 5150 that my dad passed down to me, and it’s been my favorite board. I can’t speak for their entire company, but I ride pretty serious and have taken this thing down it’s fair share of double black diamonds and 4 foot powder days and I couldn’t be more happy with how it’s held up. Thinking critically, I’ve noticed both my board and other 5150’s that I’ve ridden are very stiff which makes turning hard but gives you great stability at higher speeds or over jumps. This thing is built like a tank, being used for almost 20 years now and still only slightly chipped on the edges. I would definitely recommend them to a beginner as long as you are willing to take a few more falls getting used to the stiffness.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

PowderJack50 said:


> I ride an older 5150 that my dad passed down to me, and it’s been my favorite board. I can’t speak for their entire company, but I ride pretty serious and have taken this thing down it’s fair share of double black diamonds and 4 foot powder days and I couldn’t be more happy with how it’s held up. Thinking critically, I’ve noticed both my board and other 5150’s that I’ve ridden are very stiff which makes turning hard but gives you great stability at higher speeds or over jumps. This thing is built like a tank, being used for almost 20 years now and still only slightly chipped on the edges. I would definitely recommend them to a beginner as long as you are willing to take a few more falls getting used to the stiffness.


This thread was started 15 years ago, and 5150 hasn't existed for about a decade, maybe longer. However I truly hope the OP sees this and decides to buy a 5150 snowboard now. Perhaps he was just waiting all these years for one more reply to validate and influence him to purchase that 5150 snowboard


----------

